# New South Wales Meet/Con?



## artwithapulse (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi there.
I've heard of the Melbourne [Australia] meet held late every year, but has there been any chatter of one in New South Wales?


----------



## ozzyroo89 (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be realy cool. but i dont think there would be enuf interest in Australia to have a furcon


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it would be interesting. although I'd probably be hidden in a corner somewhere.

EDIT: http://www.furjam.com.au/

just discovered them after listening to a furry podcast.


----------



## caboodles (Dec 6, 2007)

Would be rather nice to have a NSW furmeet!


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Dec 8, 2007)

well, I did post a link to a site of people who do some sydney furmeets. And there is another I heard about, but I cannot recall the website address. I will try to find it out sometime soon.


----------



## MorluDragon (Dec 20, 2007)

I would really love to see a Fur Con of some kind in Sydney. All we really have in Sydney right now is SupaNova, and that's an anime convention. Not the kind of thing furs really can enjoy going to at all. =


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Dec 22, 2007)

MorluDragon said:
			
		

> I would really love to see a Fur Con of some kind in Sydney. All we really have in Sydney right now is SupaNova, and that's an anime convention. Not the kind of thing furs really can enjoy going to at all. =



there aren't any furCONS but as I've already stated, there are furmeets. if you look up http://www.furry.org.au/ or the link I already posted, you should be able to find out about a few scheduled meets, or maybe even just find a new friend in your area.


----------



## NwN is a Feeling (Jan 6, 2008)

If any NSW furries would like to get together and meet at a convienient location, drop me a line on shannowang@hotmail.com for more details.


----------



## Techie Fox (Jan 23, 2008)

Well FurJAM is held each year around September in Sydney and other smaller meets are generally held throughout the year. Although not a furry event, many furries also get involved in the Sydney Gay & Lesbian Mardi Gras  each March and organise a float for the Mardi Gras' street parade.

Other large Australian furmeets are MiDfur which is held in Melbourne each December. This year is it's 10th anniversary and will mark the event's expansion from a large furmeet to a con. RivFur is Brisbane's premier furmeet held each July and this year will mark it's second aniversary.

Your best bet to keep up with the furry goings on around Australia would be to join the Furstralia forums , join the  ozfurry mailing list or join #ozfurs and #sydfurs on the furnet IRC.


----------



## DJ_Battousai (Jan 26, 2008)

Techie Fox said:
			
		

> Well FurJAM is held each year around September in Sydney and other smaller meets are generally held throughout the year. Although not a furry event, many furries also get involved in the Sydney Gay & Lesbian Mardi Gras  each March and organise a float for the Mardi Gras' street parade.
> 
> Other large Australian furmeets are MiDfur which is held in Melbourne each December. This year is it's 10th anniversary and will mark the event's expansion from a large furmeet to a con. RivFur is Brisbane's premier furmeet held each July and this year will mark it's second aniversary.
> 
> Your best bet to keep up with the furry goings on around Australia would be to join the Furstralia forums , join the  ozfurry mailing list or join #ozfurs and #sydfurs on the furnet IRC.



now let's see how many are like "yeah, when is there gonna be an aussie furry con"

nothing against the folks in here, but even after I posted up a few links, people still paid them no heed.


----------



## possum (Apr 18, 2008)

The Nsw area has a couple of meets, the only convention is at the end of the year in melbourne. The 2 main NSW meets are Furjam and Diffur, the latter being a new annual event with a fairly good attendance rate, held in dubbo, during late february, main events including video nights, art jams and touring the Western Plains Zoo, arguably the best in all australia.


----------



## Timon_b (Sep 11, 2008)

FurJAM was a hoot back in 2005, shame they banned me since *cough* sydfurs suck.


----------

